# Looking for specs on old Alpine 6010 tweeters...



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a set of Alpine 6010 dome tweeters, but don't have the specs anymore.
By chance, would anyone have them, or remember what the frequency range is?
I know the max power is 60watts, and they are 6 ohms...that's on the back of them.

Anyone have a set of the old school Alpine 3- way 6x9's? My friend had a set, and man o man did they sound good for 6 x 9's. (They had a carbon fibre type cone.)


----------

